# JCK, Japanese Chef Knives.com knife orders?



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

Has anyone ordered knives from Japanese Chef Knives.com, they have the JCK knives and whetstones, and if so how long did they take to send you the knives, the reason is that I ordered some items from them like a week ago and they have not even sent me a order confirmation like all the other company's. I e-mailed them but that will take a while.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I have ordered from JCK a few times. Usually I get the item in 2-4 days. Might be getting into busy season or hes on vacation Id guess


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

I emailed them so I will wait for  reply


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I've ordered with about a week turnaround from them. Contact Koki-san via email


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

I just got the confirmation, its on its way!


----------

